# Mass roof suicide



## kulakova (Sep 19, 2006)

This one I will not submit in "In Flight" contest  :greenpbl: 
does it really looks like a people jumping off the roof?
Cause i wanted this. 



They are really jumping off the roof...  but to another roof actually


----------



## deggimatt (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes they look that are flying, when I first looked at the photo I thout that they were landing on that roof


----------



## chris82 (Sep 19, 2006)

its superp,its like peter pan just leaving wendys house headin back to never never land:lmao: enter it


----------



## kulakova (Sep 19, 2006)

deggimatt said:
			
		

> Yes they look that are flying, when I first looked at the photo I thout that they were landing on that roof


 
thats the problem. its like they just jumped on the place.:er:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2006)

Their faces are so much in the shadows that I had to really begin to study their feet (make out in which direction they point) to realise they are all jumping TOWARDS you ... which is a pity. For the idea was great!


----------



## kulakova (Sep 19, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Their faces are so much in the shadows that I had to really begin to study their feet (make out in which direction they point) to realise they are all jumping TOWARDS you ... which is a pity. For the idea was great!


 
many thanks


----------



## oldnavy170 (Sep 19, 2006)

I do like this photo.  Yes, I too thought they were jumping back onto the roof and not jumping off.  I like looking at this though.......great job.


----------



## Bettybooty (Sep 20, 2006)

That came out great!


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 20, 2006)

oh my it is great! shame you didn't use flash to lighten their faces  but the photo is still superb


----------



## kulakova (Sep 21, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh my it is great! shame you didn't use flash to lighten their faces  but the photo is still superb


 
I tryed shooting with flash, it was not good. The darkness makes this shot much better. because the people were really having fun while jumping :lmao: , so the effect is bad. 

Thank you for your comment.:hugs:


----------



## abraxas (Sep 21, 2006)

I think it would look interesting with the buildings cropped out.


----------



## king2049 (Sep 21, 2006)

u look happy instead of suicide~~~


----------



## kulakova (Sep 22, 2006)

king2049 said:
			
		

> u look happy instead of suicide~~~


 
Who is looking happy?


----------

